

Show HN: my first jQuery plugin (really small, but very useful) - matysanchez
https://github.com/matysanchez/footer.js

======
noonespecial
I've one-offed this sort of thing a dozen times and always thought to myself,
"I should stop and make this into a little plugin..." and I never did. Kudos.

~~~
matysanchez
I always think the same. A few lines for a great solutions.

